
Geeking Out over Arbitrary Boundaries - weinzierl
https://blog.plover.com/geo/boundary-conditions.html
======
Deimorz
Repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23639090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23639090)

